# Donald and Daisy



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

Here is a photo of Donald and Daisy


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

nice pic


----------



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

aaahhh there so nice


----------



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

Many thanks for all the lovely comments 

I will add some more soon.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awwww what lovely pics - they look sweet little things


----------



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Happy Cat (Nov 16, 2007)

Beautiful photos, jobrian! Am I correct in thinking that Donald is a male and Daisy is a female? Do you live on a farm and are they are the only ducks you've got? I think they're Aylesburys aren't they, which are always nice and fat! 

They look very happy ducks and I'm sure you must be very pleased to be able to share them with other interested members of Pet Forums! I certainly love them!

I hope that both you, Daisy and Donald have a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!

Regards,

Happy Cat


----------



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi 
Many thanks on the compliments regarding the photos.
Yes Donald is male and Daisy is female and yes they are aylesbury ducks.

Merry Christmas to you as well Happy Cat


----------



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

These are some of the eggs that Donald and Daisy have laid


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pics


----------



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi 

Will be posting more photos when weather improves


----------



## Angelicats (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi,
Love your aylesbury ducks, i use to have one called donald as well.


----------



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello 

Thank you on the comment about the pics 
Will post more when weather improves 

Did your ducks have eggs?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

jobrian said:


>


do look like a garden ornaments!


----------



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi many thanks for the compliment 

We have eggs now!

Does anyone know anything about aylesbury duck eggs?


----------



## Sitmus (May 11, 2008)

Any pics on the new hatchlings?


----------



## rattie (Aug 3, 2008)

They are so cute


----------



## thegreengardian (Sep 22, 2008)

can you please tell me how deep the little pond theyre in is please hatching a duck and im clueless?


----------



## Tureann (Jan 11, 2009)

OMG beautiful! I just fell in love with them ^^


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

awwwwwwwww theyre so darn cute! ive always wanted ducks. weve had chickens but i want ducks as soon as i can build myself a little pond!


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

They are soo sweet!


----------



## acerxz (Apr 21, 2009)

ahhhhhhhh there so cute . . . . . . i hope i can have that kind of ducks. they're really are beautiful . . .


----------

